# How HOT can it get!?!?



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I am burning up in the Texas heat! We have had 12 days straight of 100+ degree F. It was 108 yesterday!!! I do all my wood working in my garage. I don't even want to go out there in this heat! I am afraid the wood will burst into flames!! Not to mention I go through too much beer trying to stay cool! How about the rest of y'all? How hot is it where you are?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You need to take a brake for a few days.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

93 today, but only 30 percent humidity in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Mike, we are in the 70's. Starting the morning around 67 and maybe get to 77 or 78, some days, in the evening. A few weeks back we had a hot spell and got up to 90+.

I am refinishing my front porch/deck and am pressure washing so I am staying cool. Have a beer for me.


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Mid 80's here but high humidity….....................Schkoemoe


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

Interestingly enough, here is So.Cal we usually have 100+ days through most of the summer. I think this year we have only had a handful of days around 100 deg. Been a weird year for sure


----------



## gwlewis66 (Aug 25, 2009)

106 here in missouri today with the heat index at 114 it is a little hot .


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is Iowa the heat has not been a big problem, but it just does not stop raining. This is the second abnormally wet summer and this is highly unusual.

I have not turned on my sprinkler system all of last year and so far this year and the lawn just keeps on growing. Man, does it ever just keep on growing and with all the rain it's hard to get out and mow it.


----------



## ProbablyLost (Oct 7, 2008)

Cozmo,
How fast you forget…......... last summer central Texas had over 100 days in a row of over 100 degrees. this summer has been much cooler than last year.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Cozmo,
I'm in Texas as well, but if you think I'm goin' ta tell ya where all my beer iz yer outa luck! ;-)

But seriously, I''ve been staying out of my garage shop as well because of the heat. I will literally have sweat dripping off my hands unless I am standing in front of the fans. So what did I do instead this weekend,...I went out and started staining my deck of ~800sq.ft. But at least the beer was good when I ran out of stain!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Since my shop is air conditioned and my house is not, I spend the 90+ days there. Get lots of stuff done. My wife accuses me of going out there for the AC. One of these days I'm going to actually do some woodwork.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Its also a bit warm here on the Mojave Desert but drying time for Tung oil is only 18 minutes! ; )


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

We had a teriffic spring here in the Phoenix area but are sure paying for it now. It has been 108 to 112 here for weeks with no end in site until October. Going up to 115 by Friday. We have had a good monsoon so far with good rain fall but lots of humidity making it feel like 120. I have had the shop shut down since May and will not open it until it cools off hopefully in October. Save the electric bill for the house.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

its gotten up to 104 up here in windsor. It may not seem like anything to you southern americans but for me being cdn ITS EFFIN HOT! I wish it were fall right now. I love fall


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sure glad we didn't know any better when I was a kid hauling hay and shoveling grain in 100+ temps ) I couldn't do it now, I know better!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

It's staying right around 100 give or take a few in GEORGIA, but the humidity is killer; a walk to the 
mailbox=wet shirt. Come on *FALL * where are you.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Sixties, Coz. Its summer!


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Why I moved to the mountains… it's 66º this morning, headed for the mid-70's.

I can sympathize with the rest of you, though, I spent 16 years of year-round sweating and swatting bugs in the marshlands of coastal Georgia.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Records being set in Florida. It never gets to 100, though the humidity does. It's just the fact that it lasts for 6 months. Have to clean the tablesaw at the end of every day, and rewax, to take care of sweat drips.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The ducks here are laying powdered eggs.
Bill


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Cozmo, enduring the same heat with ya. Just have to stay in the house and watch old movies on the computer. Can't wait till I can get the electrical done on the new shop so I can do something again. My past shops have been climate controlled and so will my new shop. So until then I just try to get things done by 10 am to beat the heat. Looks like this is going to be a *HOT AUGUST* this year.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Feel the pain here as well. I have the Texas heat and the southern humidity. I seen where Charlie48 mentioned 30% humidity. We are at 104 with 76% humidity…. In simple terms…. It's flat out hot…lol

I am glad I picked up that mobile AC unit in the spring though. I plan on insulating the crap out of my shop this winter. Due to the bad heat and poor insulation in the shop my AC is working over time just to keep the shop around 89. One thing it does do is take the humidity out of the air. I can work all day with 90 deg heat so long as you keep the humidity… It makes it tolerable….


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm down here near Houston. It's hot as hell. But better than the cold. I here sweating is good for you, or something like that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

At least yoiu can grow tomatoes! Look at the birght side ) It hardly ever stays abovwe 55 at night here in Water World, they won't set fruit until Aug if they do at all; then, they rot in the Sept before they ripen:-(

One thing about comfort; you can't cool a wet room, nor heat a dry one.


----------



## TheWoodsmith (May 28, 2010)

Crazy hot here also. I've been doing most of my work in the late late evening. I'm usually in the shop till around 3 or so when its somewhat cool!


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

Here in Vegas it has cooled off some. We're averaging about 105 each day. But now the humidity has kicked in. About 20%. That might not sound like a lot to some but when you're use to 4% it's a lot. My shop gets up to 117 that's when I quit and pop a cold one.


----------



## davch00 (Jan 10, 2009)

103 with 50% humidity..calling for 106 with 80% humidity tomorrow here in southeast missouri. Its hot but I'll still take 105 over 25 any day.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hot and DRY !!! need soaking rain for a few days. 85-90 humidity 35-40% to dry for high humidity. Still to darn hot for our area.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently I am in Yamagata, Japan working on a project and it is 103 degrees with about 85-90% humidity. I feel like I am going to drop dead everytime I walk outside. I am having dreams of my non-airconditioned home that is probably a cool 87 degrees right now


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

We are breaking records here in north Mississippi. Today it is 103 with a heat index of 115 and 46% humidity. It has been averaging around 100 with outrageous humidity percentages from mid June to now. I'm with davch00. I'd rather be sweating than cold any day.


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hot and humid 94 and 55% humidity here in Frankfort, NY….Can't wait until fall!!!!!

Vinnie


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Heat index of 115 yesterday. We are stuck here in S.W. Texas until next week. I can't wait to see the peaks of the Colorado Rockies !!! We've been residing a house for some friends here and the heat makes it nearly impossible to work past noon. Then there are the mosquitoes !! I love Tx. in the winter but you can have it the rest of the year.


----------



## Tim29 (Oct 10, 2009)

so hot in mo that the frames on my glasses started to get painfully hot. 103. yuck. But at least glue works at 103. not so at 33.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

65-80 degree days all summer so far, one or two a little warmer.

It has been warm one day, thundershower, downpour for two, warm for one, rain again, etc.

The rain is killing our landscaping schedules…

Alberta Canada


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, arn't we the ones that are supposed to be living in igloo's made of snow ? 
99 F. today. Humidity of 86%.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

*HEAT!!!!!
WHAT ARE YOU ALL TALKING ABOUT?



?

Click to expand...

?



?

Click to expand...

?
IT'S 8 DEGREES HERE AND JUST ABOUT SNOWING OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!!*

Well I suppose I am in Canberra- Australia, You get that here in WINTER!!!!!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

It is the start of rainy days here in Philippines and temperature is 79-80 F just right for us with some rain in the evening… I am used to a hot weather anyway..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Theresa, Must seem funny to have snow on the 4th of July, eh? ) We only had it once, the year without a summer in the early 1800 or maybe the late 1700s. Then on second thought, you probalby aren't into the 4th! )


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of you said you'd rather sweat than be cold. I totally agree!! That is why I live down south! I have seen snow about 10 to 12 times in my (ahem) "many years" and don't care if I ever see it again! The cold gets into my bones and makes them ache! I can always take a dip and drink a cold beer (or two) to cool off. With the invention of the shade tree, I think I'll make it. But,...I do think I'll take a little break from making sawdust.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Her in Alabama, it has been a nice cool 100 degrees for about 4 or 5 days running with humidity well above 50 percent. Some days as much as 75 percent. It's hot. I am ready for some weather that I don't begin to sweat the moment I walk out the door.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Cozmo, my theory is you can always put more clothes on to keep warm, but only take so many off before people start running the other direction… 

I'll take the 4 months of summer any day, makes so much to look forward to on the cold nights of winter.


----------



## Clienthes (Aug 5, 2010)

I had to take my PT test this week. 1.5 mile run in 103 degree Texas heat. Not fun. Makes me miss Michigan.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm with you Randy. Seems a whole lot easier to heat my shop than cool it off. On top of that… after I spend a day at work here lately I am wiped out by the time I get home. Don't have the drive to get out in my own shop. Come on fall!!!!


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm jealous. I grew up in Phoenix and this 75 degree weather in Seattle is to cool for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I grew up in souther Idaho hauling hay when it was up in the 100's in the desert. Probably 130+ by the roof up in the hay barns with no air moving:-( Definitely more comfortable in the blazing sun that up there!! Love this Seattle weather) Nice and cool every morning) It is a bit cooler the last decade than it has been iin the past. WE used to have a couple of weeks of hot weather were it was hard to cool the house off at night.

PS, shoveling grain in a grainery was even worse!! :-((


----------



## 12point (Jun 25, 2009)

2 weeks straight of "extreme heat advisory" here in South Ga. Temps in 110 every day. Miserable. Hurry up Winter!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In Atlanta, 40 miles south of here, it's 90 degrees with 59% humidity. The heat index says it should feel like it's 98 degrees. I'm not wild about hot weather. I'd rather it be cold any day than hot. I don't have air in my shop nor do I have any air or heat in the plant. My office is in the machine shop and my office doesn't have air so I stay hot in the summer all the time. Now the main office stays nice and cozy all year round. :-[


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

At least with all this heat it has slowed down the mowing here. Bracing for another triple digit week here in Oklahoma. Looks like another week of watching old movies again. Glad theres more to watch on the internet than on cable. Man I can't wait till my shop gets wired. It will give me something to do.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

Church Road side bulletin read: "So, You Think This is Hot?"


----------

